# Getting a Business Phone Number Listed?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not sure where this question goes, or if it's been asked before, but I'm currently using my home phone for my business phone number. How can I get it listed under my business name also? Is there a cost to do this?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You need to call your local phone service provider and ask them. If I were you I'd just get a second line for the business.


----------



## teeoff (Feb 28, 2007)

rusty said:


> I'm not sure where this question goes, or if it's been asked before, but I'm currently using my home phone for my business phone number. How can I get it listed under my business name also? Is there a cost to do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rusty


Keep in mind, often business rates are higher than residential rates.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> You need to call your local phone service provider and ask them. If I were you I'd just get a second line for the business.


I will eventually get a business line, but I don't think it's financially beneficial enough to do it now. I'm just run a small business in my spare time. I have my home ph# through Vonage. So I need to call Vonage?


----------



## RobatMDC (Apr 20, 2007)

It always presents a better image to customers when you answer the phone "XYZ Printers, how can I help you?" rather than, "Hello?"
Why not get a cell phone as your business phone? They are pretty cheap and you'll likely be using it for local calls for the most of the time. Yes business lines are a lot more expensive than home phones. 

You're original question was about a business listing, like in the phone book? They only print once a year and if their printing cycle is closed, too bad. Letting your fingers do the walking is becoming less and less important with all the phone search engines available. I just google what I want and where I want it and magically, a number appears.

Ain't technology wonderful?


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

phonebook listings are tricky. in my area, there are two phonebooks/yellow pages. one could spend a small fortune advertising in both.

when i first listed in one, i was not a customer of the provider that published (i was with sprint's the neighborhood at the time). i was able to use my homeline as a business listing in the yellow pages, but they made businesses that didn't have service with them pay a higher fee for the listing. i can't remember how much more, but it wasn't too bad. i think i had to pay for a boldface and wasn't entitled to the basic listing or something.


----------



## PartyClothes (Oct 19, 2006)

you can get a VOIP phone too. You can keep the same number if you change states and it can be cheaper. Consider getting a 2nd cell phone? Family plans don't cost that much more to add an additional line.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I understand the benefits of a separate business line, but I'm not going to get one right now. Here's what's most important to me right now. If a potential customer calls information and asked for my business, I want the directory information to be able to give it to them. Right now my business does not exist in directory listings. Is there a way to get it in the directory listings?


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

rusty said:


> Right now my business does not exist in directory listings. Is there a way to get it in the directory listings?


why not just call your local phone company and ask what the procedure is?

it should be possible, though there may be a fee.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

1. Register your business with your state.

2. Get an EIN number.

3. Open a business bank account.

4. Contact your choosen phone provider.



You should also get your sales license.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

rusty said:


> I will eventually get a business line, but I don't think it's financially beneficial enough to do it now. I'm just run a small business in my spare time. I have my home ph# through Vonage. So I need to call Vonage?


If you are using vonage and call them to ask about using that line as business, I believe they will want to charge you for it. 

Right now I pay $200 a year for my VIOP service, but you have to pay up front for the year.


----------

